# Lol vegans



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Vegan protesters return to restaurant where owner cut, ate deer meat in front of them | CBC News


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

This shit is so silly. The whole human race is going to die off some day and we'll totally deserve it. Haha. Vegans, religious freaks, politicians, whatever. If people just lived their own lives and minded there own fucking business we'd be all set. It sure is a fun ride though!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Such useless people. You couldn't even hook 50 of them to a plow and get anything done.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

The self-righteous twats need to learn that A) their opinions are not facts; and B) that they have no right to push their beliefs on others. One of them is so arrogant as to claim that their goal is to make restaurants fully vegan.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I love how that crowd have their own definition of the word murder. lol...

We can expect their rhetoric here on the east coast soon when about the seal hunt.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Last year when I was in Toronto I had a nice lunch at a great little spot on Queen St E. We watched the chef butcher a whole pig on the counter while we ate our lunch. I was not disturbed, I grew up on a hog farm, but I could see how its not for everyone to watch this stuff.

A good friend who visited a couple days ago is a vegan and we served seasoned sweet potato rounds topped with avocado , tomato and broccoli sprouts. They were delicious, but I'm not still not giving up meat.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just like religion. You have fanatics and you can have moderates. Fortunately the vegans I know are moderate and don't freak if they accidentally something with egg in it or animal fat. It's just, oh well, I'll just read the label or ask next time. One occasionally eats fish and considers it cheat day. Just like fanatic vegans, vegan hating carnivores can piss me off with their massive narrow-mindness.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2018)

Plants have feelings too.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

If you get hungry enough you will eat anything.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Excerpt from the CBC news site:

"We can't protest McDonald's — they would laugh." ---- Activist Len Goldberg, one of the protesters.

What an idiot.......


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't have a problem with vegans, vegetarians, pescatarians, 7th Day Adventists, or other dietary non-conformist, other than the difficulty created when you have to entertain or cook for combinations of them. I do, however, find "true believers" who feel that the sincerity and passion of their beliefs entitles them to insist that others adopt their beliefs quite a nuisance. That tends to extend beyond dietary issues.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

what a joke

why don't they try to convince all the fish in the ocean, to stop eating other fish


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I find that vegans make sure you know they're vegans within 5 seconds of meeting them. 

On a side note, I keep thinking this thread is titled Los Vegans, which would make a cool band name.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Last year when I was in Toronto I had a nice lunch at a great little spot on Queen St E. We watched the chef butcher a whole pig on the counter while we ate our lunch. I was not disturbed, I grew up on a hog farm, but I could see how its not for everyone to watch this stuff.
> 
> A good friend who visited a couple days ago is a vegan and we served seasoned sweet potato rounds topped with avocado , tomato and broccoli sprouts. They were delicious, but I'm not still not giving up meat.


I really enjoy some vegan type dishes. Like anything else its about moderation. I don't like to restrict my self to one type of diet. I try to be as healthy as I can and I do eat alot of veggies. I limit my red meat cause its not healthy to be eating it 3 times a day every day. I don't get in to the political aspects of eating meat. I figure its here for us to do just that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2018)

Now it's illegal to eat roadkill.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Now it's illegal to eat roadkill.


I think it more or less always was.

Anytime we fished a deer out of the ditch after nailing it with a half ton there was usually some joke about not telling the ministry of whatever and that they can go fuck themselves. Never looked into it just hearsay but in our over regulated society there's gotta be a law against it.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

There's no law against eating roadkill. You just have to report it to the MNR first. They just want the info for stats.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

I thought the law was that the car hitting it could not keep it. However the next car could keep it if they contacted the ministry


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

GuitarT said:


> There's no law against eating roadkill. You just have to report it to the MNR first. They just want the info for stats.


Yeah ok, I always just figured that if you told them about it they’d come around and take it or you’d have give one of them 50 bucks to go away.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

John Fisher said:


> I thought the law was that the car hitting it could not keep it. However the next car could keep it if they contacted the ministry


Lmao ... that would make perfect sense.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

butterknucket said:


> I find that vegans make sure you know they're vegans within 5 seconds of meeting them.
> 
> On a side note, I keep thinking this thread is titled Los Vegans, which would make a cool band name.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If I didn't enjoy meat, fish, dairy (several year old Cdn Cheddar) and eggs so much, I might be tempted to go vegan just to piss off 'My shit doesn't stink because I'm a real fucking man carnivore' types.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

As the old saying goes: "If evolution didn't want us to eat meat, it wouldn't have made meat taste so damn good."


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Wardo said:


> I think it more or less always was.
> 
> Anytime we fished a deer out of the ditch after nailing it with a half ton there was usually some joke about not telling the ministry of whatever and that they can go fuck themselves. Never looked into it just hearsay but in our over regulated society there's gotta be a law against it.


Many years ago, my father in law hit a deer and the police were called. Being a farm family, they came back and got the deer and shared it with the cop that was at the scene. He came and got some after it was processed.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I found it hard to understand the complete message.

They state goal is to get the restaurant owner to add vegan options. The signs, comments, and behaviour send a different message.

I'd be waaaay more responsive as a restaurant owner, if I was often approached by a single person who made the 'suggestion'. I would also consider different angles like, "My friends enjoy your restaurant and come here often, would you consider adding vegan options, so we can enjoy the restaurant as well?".

Some people just walk around in life without noticing the easy path.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I do, however, find "true believers" who feel that the sincerity and passion of their beliefs entitles them to insist that others adopt their beliefs quite a nuisance. That tends to extend beyond dietary issues.


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

Sorry


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Not born yet the one who will, elected or not, tell me what to eat, what to wear or not, where to go, what to buy or not !!!
And would he ever come in this world, better for him not to even try : I do have a bulldozer !!!
Ooops ! MAYBE I ate too much chocolate with my grandchildren... after the great roasted pork my wife served for dinner yesterday !


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Very few people know that the term vegan is actually and old Native American phrase-it means lousy hunter


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

First world problems although I admit I knew a vegan in Cuba, the poor guy couldn't resist a piece of cake I "accidentally" left in his refrigerator


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

adcandour said:


> I found it hard to understand the complete message.
> 
> They state goal is to get the restaurant owner to add vegan options. The signs, comments, and behaviour send a different message.
> 
> ...



The restaurant does have vegan options, and has added more since the protests began, but that isn't good enough for the protestors who claim they want the restaurant (or all restaurants?) to go fully vegan.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

My question is why should that restaurant concede to those people? Why should it even need to have vegan options to begin with? He can put whatever he wants on the menu that is not illegal - end of story.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I'd wager the owner of Antler couldn't be happier and hopes they stick around a while. He would have paid good money for this kind of boost for his business.
If I owned a restaurant in TO I'd be trying to bait her to come boycott my place.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Sarcasm Alert.....

Gosh, all the vegans know that the farmers all carefully move all the critters off the fields before they plough, plant and harvest. Farming is really easy on wild life and doesn't take any of their habitat away at all. Let's not even get started on how friendly they are to beasts by not using pesticides, chemicals and such, and none of it every gets into a waterway.


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

Note to vegan women: please shave your armpits and do some cleaning and tidying up "down there".


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2018)

JazzyT said:


> Note to vegan women: please shave your armpits and do some cleaning and tidying up "down there".


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

Yup, "virtue signalling". We need more of the opposite.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm really going to try and go there next time I'm in Toronto. I enjoy fking with self richeous AR freaks.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Sarcasm Alert.....
> 
> Gosh, all the vegans know that the farmers all carefully move all the critters off the fields before they plough, plant and harvest. Farming is really easy on wild life and doesn't take any of their habitat away at all. Let's not even get started on how friendly they are to beasts by not using pesticides, chemicals and such, and none of it every gets into a waterway.


You got that right. I was haying a few years ago and a big Red Tailed Hawk was sitting on a fence post waiting for me to scare out some critters. I notice a small nest of young sparrows run back into the hay that I was going to cut. I left enough long hay for the birds to hide in and finished the field. Pretty sure the hawk didn't get dinner . . . that time.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Guitar101 said:


> You got that right. I was haying a few years ago and a big Red Tailed Hawk was sitting on a fence post waiting for me to scare out some critters. I notice a small nest of young sparrows run back into the hay that I was going to cut. I left enough long hay for the birds to hide in and finished the field. Pretty sure the hawk didn't get dinner . . . that time.


Man, I worked for a guy doing hay when I was young for the whole summer. You haven't worked until you have been in the mow with blistering temperatures and high humidity pitching 60 pound bales and they guy loading the elevator wants to unload it quick.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2018)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Man, I worked for a guy doing hay when I was young for the whole summer. You haven't worked until you have been in the mow with blistering temperatures and high humidity pitching 60 pound bales and they guy loading the elevator wants to unload it quick.


The fucking chaff falling down and getting under my shirt and all over. I would never do that again.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

jb welder said:


> I'd wager the owner of Antler couldn't be happier and hopes they stick around a while. He would have paid good money for this kind of boost for his business.
> If I owned a restaurant in TO I'd be trying to bait her to come boycott my place.


+1.

I'm in Edmonton, and I know about the Antler now.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am a vegetarian who does *not *push my particular eating habits or beliefs on anyone else. Everyone is entitled in this world to behave in a manner befitting of their own personal beliefs. 

Live and let live.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lola said:


> I am a vegetarian who does *not *push my particular eating habits or beliefs on anyone else. Everyone is entitled in this world to behave in a manner befitting of their own personal beliefs.
> 
> Live and let live.


that's true, of all the vegans i have met, you never did that stuff around me. 



jdto said:


> View attachment 188833


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> that's true, of all the vegans i have met, you never did that stuff around me.


Not a vegan yet but a vegetarian still. Maybe one day. Who knows. It would be extremely difficult for me to give up cheese and yogurt.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't have a problem with vegans....its activists I don't like...pretty much all of them.


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

Lola said:


> I am a vegetarian who does *not *push my particular eating habits or beliefs on anyone else. Everyone is entitled in this world to behave in a manner befitting of their own personal beliefs.
> 
> *Live and let live.*


I sense condemnation,


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JazzyT said:


> I sense condemnation,


Condemnation of what? I stated a few personal facts.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2018)

Lola said:


> Not a vegan yet but a vegetarian still. Maybe one day. Who knows. It would be extremely difficult for me to give up cheese and yogurt.


Have you tried almond cheese?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

One of my kids was a committed vegetarian (not vegan) from about 12 to 20 years of age. She didn't judge the rest of us, at least not openly, or preach to us about her commitment. Sure, it's not exactly convenient to separate meat from veggies sometimes when cooking for a family, but she was real good about helping in the kitchen anyway. She good naturedly took the jokes and comments too...most of the time. When she was accepted to work for a research program in Ghana for Queens University it was highly encouraged (maybe even mandated, I'm not certain) to get pre-adjusted to the food that the host families would serve, for it would be considered very rude to not eat what was served. Reluctantly but with purpose, she started adding chicken or beef broth to some dishes, gradually working her way to solid meat again. Now, here we are several years later and she doesn't think of herself as a vegetarian anymore, but to be fair, she does a great job of regulating the meat in her diet, with it being a smaller share of the meal than was the family habit.

I guess what I'm saying is she had to consider and experience the cultural norms of another society's diet before fully accepting and informing her own. Balance.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Player99 said:


> Have you tried almond cheese?


My wife makes a cashew cheese cake that is amazing. Actually, I had no idea how amazing cashews were, they can be made into a number of cheese substitutes. I can't much tell the difference between the cashew version and the dairy variety but then, I don't do dairy.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Man, I worked for a guy doing hay when I was young for the whole summer. You haven't worked until you have been in the mow with blistering temperatures and high humidity pitching 60 pound bales and they guy loading the elevator wants to unload it quick.


Did a lot of that stuff when I was a teenager. Worked for one farmer that was loading so quick we couldn't keep up with 3 guys in the mow...dude was a freak of nature


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

Lola said:


> Condemnation of what? I stated a few personal facts.


If we all live and let live then where will bacon come from?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JazzyT said:


> If we all live and let live then where will bacon come from?


Lol


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

LanceT said:


> My wife makes a cashew cheese cake that is amazing. Actually, I had no idea how amazing cashews were, they can be made into a number of cheese substitutes. I can't much tell the difference between the cashew version and the dairy variety but then, I don't do dairy.


I have a recipe for cashew Alfredo sauce. I will let you know how it turned out.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

JazzyT said:


> If we all live and let live then where will bacon come from?



i knew you were joking right away, but i didn't see that one coming. glad i wasn't drinking anything at the time


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Scottone said:


> Did a lot of that stuff when I was a teenager. Worked for one farmer that was loading so quick we couldn't keep up with 3 guys in the mow...dude was a freak of nature


you've given me an idea for something. i'll create a thread, and credit you for it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I don't have a problem with vegans, vegetarians, pescatarians, 7th Day Adventists, or other dietary non-conformist, other than the difficulty created when you have to entertain or cook for combinations of them. I do, however, find "true believers" who feel that the sincerity and passion of their beliefs entitles them to insist that others adopt their beliefs quite a nuisance. That tends to extend beyond dietary issues.


This very close to my POV, just expressed more diplomatically and without the cuss words. Also, I put arrogant carnivores that take joy in trashing vegans, not just the fanatic ones, in the same category as ignorant fundamentalist true believers.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

mhammer said:


> I don't have a problem with vegans, vegetarians, pescatarians, 7th Day Adventists, or other dietary non-conformist, other than the difficulty created when you have to entertain or cook for combinations of them. I do, however, find "true believers" who feel that the sincerity and passion of their beliefs entitles them to insist that others adopt their beliefs quite a nuisance. That tends to extend beyond dietary issues.


I am not picky. Give me a peanut butter sandwich or some cheese and bread! I never ever insist it’s my way or the highway and I believe in each to their own. Entitlement is not in my vocab.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Our younger son tries to maintain a vegan diet on his own, but when he comes home for a visit he eats what we eat and doesn't complain, fidget, or roll his eyes. I try and make more vegetable dishes when he's in town, but that's really more because with one additional mouth, I have the luxury of knowing that there will be someone to help me finish leftovers from those things, AND I like to make vegetable dishes. His approach is that he tries to not offend hosts or anyone else who went to the trouble of preparing a meal for him. His older brother visited him recently for Halifax's "Burger Week", and they went around gorging themselves, but he had veggie burgers, while his big brother went for the meat.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2018)

mhammer said:


> Our younger son tries to maintain a vegan diet on his own, but when he comes home for a visit he eats what we eat and doesn't complain, fidget, or roll his eyes. I try and make more vegetable dishes when he's in town, but that's really more because with one additional mouth, I have the luxury of knowing that there will be someone to help me finish leftovers from those things, AND I like to make vegetable dishes. His approach is that he tries to not offend hosts or anyone else who went to the trouble of preparing a meal for him. His older brother visited him recently for Halifax's "Burger Week", and they went around gorging themselves, but he had veggie burgers, while his big brother went for the meat.


Green Door Restaurant and The Table are my favorite restaurants in Ottawa.


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

mhammer said:


> Our younger son tries to maintain a vegan diet on his own, but when he comes home for a visit he eats what we eat and doesn't complain, fidget, or roll his eyes. I try and make more vegetable dishes when he's in town, but that's really more because with one additional mouth, I have the luxury of knowing that there will be someone to help me finish leftovers from those things, AND I like to make vegetable dishes. His approach is that he tries to not offend hosts or anyone else who went to the trouble of preparing a meal for him. His older brother visited him recently for Halifax's "Burger Week", and they went around gorging themselves, but he had veggie burgers, while his big brother went for the meat.


Sounds familiar. How come this happens in the same family? I have one vegetarian daughter and one meatarian daughter. Luckily the vegetarian kid likes to cook and often fends for herself; we also make buffet-style meals like tacos or grain bowls where you build yer own. 

But now our vegetarian daughter is doing an exchange and will spend grade 12 in Chile. Chile! Even the country name sounds like a meat dish. I think she's going to put the vegetarianism on pause there.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The son of a friend of ours just returned in January from a year's exchange there. You need to remember just how much produce in Canadian supermarkets comes from Chile. Nope, she will have all the opportunity she needs to gorge on fruits and vegatables from what he tells us.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Don’t forget the egg whites and tofu if your talking vegetarian. Good sources of protein. Being a vegetarian isn’t just eating fruits and veggies! You need a balance of proteins, amino acids, carbs and good fats etc and especially iron which would of come from meat products if I still ate them. The key is finding the right balance. I have done my due diligence. 

My biggest challenge now is to give up refined sugar. I am on day 2 and so far so good. I will stick to eating a nice juicy orange or something of similar qualities if I have a hankering for something sweet.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

I love animals....they're delicious. Lol.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Lola said:


> give up refined sugar


Your body has no idea what kind of sugar you are ingesting and could care a less. All sugars are equal whether it's refined or not. The human body loooooves sugar in all it's forms. Whether it's high fructose corn syrup, organic maple syrup, natural sugars or whatever.
4 grams of sugar equals 1 teaspoon. Check out some of your favorite things like say ketchup, bbq sauce and so on as to how much sugar is in those products.
A can of pop is an obvious one as many contain twice as much sugar as the typical adult requires daily, which is about 10 grams per day or 2.5 teaspoons, depending on your lifestyle, level of activity and so on.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

LanceT said:


> Your body has no idea what kind of sugar you are ingesting and could care a less. All sugars are equal whether it's refined or not. The human body loooooves sugar in all it's forms. Whether it's high fructose corn syrup, organic maple syrup, natural sugars or whatever.
> 4 grams of sugar equals 1 teaspoon. Check out some of your favorite things like say ketchup, bbq sauce and so on as to how much sugar is in those products.
> A can of pop is an obvious one as many contain twice as much sugar as the typical adult requires daily, which is about 10 grams per day or 2.5 teaspoons, depending on your lifestyle, level of activity and so on.


Au contraire! There is a difference in how the glucose and fructose from refined vs. natural is delivered in to your body. An orange is definitely better for you as the sugar that is contained within is easier for your body to assimilate and use besides being high in fibre and vitamin C. I don’t consume ketchup or any of the other stuff above mentioned. My downfall is chocolate. 

Or just eat a sugar cube. Refined sugar at it’s best with virtually no nutritional value.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Lola said:


> Au contraire! There is a difference in how the glucose and fructose from refined vs. natural is delivered in to your body. An orange is definitely better for you as the sugar that is contained within is easier for your body to assimilate and use besides being high in fibre and vitamin C.
> 
> Or just eat a sugar cube. Refined sugar at it’s best with virtually no nutritional value.


The actual sugar molecules are processed the same way by the body, but it is absorbed more slowly via the fruit. The body needs to digest the fruit to get to the sugar, slowing down the process.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

We are what we eat? Not really.

I've eaten extra virgin olive oil for years and yet .................


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Lola said:


> Au contraire! There is a difference in how the glucose and fructose from refined vs. natural is delivered in to your body. An orange is definitely better for you as the sugar that is contained within is easier for your body to assimilate and use besides being high in fibre and vitamin C. I don’t consume ketchup or any of the other stuff above mentioned. My downfall is chocolate.
> 
> Or just eat a sugar cube. Refined sugar at it’s best with virtually no nutritional value.


Sugar is sugar. Your body doesn't care where it came from. Sugar has little nutritional value on it's own but converts to carbohydrates that your body happily stores as fat unless you're burning it off right away. The main ingredient of chocolate is sugar. My wife has the same issue with it.
One orange can have 20+ grams of sugar so it no better or worse than any other sugar. As @jdto mentioned, the orange will take longer for your body to deal with however.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

LanceT said:


> Sugar is sugar. Your body doesn't care where it came from. Sugar has little nutritional value on it's own but converts to carbohydrates that your body happily stores as fat unless you're burning it off right away. The main ingredient of chocolate is sugar. My wife has the same issue with it.
> One orange can have 20+ grams of sugar so it no better or worse than any other sugar. As @jdto mentioned, the orange will take longer for your body to deal with however.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> We are what we eat?


If that were true, I would be a lot of people's daughters.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> If that were true, I would be a lot of people's daughters.



You just knew somebody was going to say it................


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

colchar said:


> You just knew somebody was going to say it................



I don't mind picking the low hanging fruit.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Just finished listening to a radio interview with the guys running this place - an entire restaurant srving oat/oatmeal-based dishes: Oat Couture Oatmeal Cafe Coming Soon


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Just finished listening to a radio interview with the guys running this place - an entire restaurant srving oat/oatmeal-based dishes: Oat Couture Oatmeal Cafe Coming Soon


I'm a huge oatmeal fan, so will try that place the next time I'm in Ottawa.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Jim DaddyO said:


> If that were true, I would be a lot of people's daughters.



Keeping to the thread's theme......is that allowed if you're a vegan?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Nobody has mentioned crickets yet (or any other insect).
Loblaws is going to be selling cricket powder, and probably the snacks too. Is it considered animal protein? I sure don't think of bugs as animals.
What is the vegetarian stance on bugs? And for those who have an _ethical_ problem with it, how do they deal with spiders and mosquitoes and other bug pests? Catch and release?


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

Catch and release?! They're not sending their best insects...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

LanceT said:


> Your body has no idea what kind of sugar you are ingesting and could care a less.


I agree to disagree with you. Your body delivers the glucose and fructose in a different manner according to the kind of sugar you are eating.

Go and do some research on some sports nutrition sites. What kind of sugar you consume does matter!

Look up simplex and complex carbs which are simply sugars but they are delivered in your body two different ways.

The difference between simplex and complex carbs are how quickly it’s digested and absorbed into your body and it takes into how account the *different *chemical components involved in the two different types of carbs.

Just look a body builders diet for example!!



Guess my son wasn’t really concerned *what kind of sugars* he put into his body to win at this competition because according to some all sugars are created equal and the body doesn’t recognize the difference!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

jb welder said:


> What is the vegetarian stance on bugs? And for those who have an _ethical_ problem with it, how do they deal with spiders and mosquitoes and other bug pests? Catch and release?


A woman here on Rice Lake had a sign on her cottage property objecting to the use of worms for fishing. She moved recently but I always wondered if she'd ever seen what a Robin does to a worm that she is going to feed to her young.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Player99 said:


> Now it's illegal to eat roadkill.


Is it still illegal to eat a vegan?


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Lola said:


> according to some all sugars are created equal and the body doesn’t recognize the difference!


All sugars are not created equal and I never said so. My main point is that your body processes all sugars the same.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

LanceT said:


> All sugars are not created equal and I never said so. My main point is that your body processes all sugars the same.


Your absolutely misinformed! Go do some research on google. It does *not *process all sugars the same. Complex carbs are processed in a different manner then simple carbs! Why do you think body builders eschew simple carbs?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lola said:


> I agree to disagree with you. Your body delivers the glucose and fructose in a different manner according to the kind of sugar you are eating.
> 
> Go and do some research on some sports nutrition sites. What kind of sugar you consume does matter!
> 
> ...


@Lola I hope your son gets well soon and I hope you make him clean up the spray tan up after himself.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Lola said:


> Your absolutely wrong! Go do some digging on google. It does *not *process all sugars the same. Complex carbs are processed in a different manner then simple carbs! Why do you think body builders eschew simple carbs?


I only use google when I want to skew facts with fantasy. 
In this case, I am basing my side of the discussion on facts I have learned from health care professionals that I actually spoke with.
I know very little about body building and really couldn't be bothered to learn anything more.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> I know very little about body building and really couldn't be bothered to learn anything more.


its a beauty pageant for boys but instead of a musical number talent portion they flex and instead of dresses its speedos


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

LanceT said:


> All sugars are equal whether it's refined or not.


Do there not equal? According to they are!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

LanceT said:


> I only use google when I want to skew facts with fantasy.
> In this case, I am basing my side of the discussion on facts I have learned from health care professionals that I actually spoke with.
> I know very little about body building and really couldn't be bothered to learn anything more.


Your problem not mine!

And we know that all the info on the internet is correct!? 

Doesn’t matter whether your a body builder or not this info applies to all human beings on this planet.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lola said:


> Do there not equal? According to they are!


slow down and sound it out


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Lola said:


> Do there not equal? According to they are!


It's important to take things out of context to make a point.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Lola said:


> Your problem not mine!


Rabbit season or duck season?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

butterknucket said:


>


Our salesman called it "road pizza".


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I had that poster many years ago and this thread reminded me of it.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Saw this on _the National_ last week, I like the part how the organizers stated: "_We don't want to centre anyone out..._" but they continue to protest the same restaurant. .

I did work many years in restaurants, and butchering anything outside of the kitchen is not allowed. Carving cooked meats is OK, but not raw.

It's been said previously, extremists can be on either side. Just go about you're business. There are waaaaaaaay bigger things to get behind in the world today if you want to make change and "advance" the planet.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Just for fun...


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Who really cares. The world revolves still, regardless of yours or mine opinion. 

Live and let live. 

I eat what I eat regardless of what anyone thinks.


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

But we like to make fun of people who are different than us!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

laristotle said:


>


I never thought about that use before. According to : beef | Origin and meaning of beef by Online Etymology Dictionary

"to complain," slang, 1888, American English, from noun meaning "complaint" (1880s). The noun meaning "argument" is recorded from 1930s. The origin and signification are unclear; perhaps it traces to the common late 19c. complaint of soldiers about the quantity or quality of beef rations.

Maybe vegans have "tempeh-tantrums".


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

I have many vegetarian and vegan friends, and none of them support that, quite the contrary. I myself only eat meat twice a week only, considerably reduced my meat consumption over the last 5 years, but still love meat and enjoy eating some. They respect that, never tried to talk me out of it, heck, it's never been brought up into any conversation.

I think that this story got far too much attention. With social media, people spend most of their meddling with things that aren't any of their business. The issue here is not vegan people, it's a bunch of stupid people getting attention they don't deserve from other people who have nothing better to do.

You can replace 'vegan' in this story with anything, it's really just about a bunch of fanatics who think that the world revolves around and them and everyone should live the way they do.

Exactly the reason why I'm not on social media anymore.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Judas68fr said:


> I have many vegetarian and vegan friends, and none of them support that, quite the contrary. I myself only eat meat twice a week only, considerably reduced my meat consumption over the last 5 years, but still love meat and enjoy eating some. They respect that, never tried to talk me out of it, heck, it's never been brought up into any conversation.
> 
> I think that this story got far too much attention. With social media, people spend most of their meddling with things that aren't any of their business. The issue here is not vegan people, it's a bunch of stupid people getting attention they don't deserve from other people who have nothing better to do.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you about the attention these media whores got.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Lola said:


> I totally agree with you about the attention these media whores got.


Media whore: (With a nod to @Player99 )

(derogatory) A person who attempts to transfer or transfers from one entertainment industry to another based only on prior popularity and not necessarily legitimate talent.
(derogatory) A person who craves media attention; someone who will apparently do anything to remain in the media spotlight.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

LanceT said:


> Media whore: (With a nod to @Player99 )
> 
> (derogatory) A person who attempts to transfer or transfers from one entertainment industry to another based only on prior popularity and not necessarily legitimate talent.
> (derogatory) A person who craves media attention; someone who will apparently do anything to remain in the media spotlight.


With a definite nod to @Player99!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2018)

LanceT said:


> Media whore: (With a nod to @Player99 )
> 
> (derogatory) A person who attempts to transfer or transfers from one entertainment industry to another based only on prior popularity and not necessarily legitimate talent.
> (derogatory) A person who craves media attention; someone who will apparently do anything to remain in the media spotlight.





Lola said:


> With a definite nod to @Player99!!


I may be a whore. But not a media whore. Just a plain ol' everyday whore.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I was referencing your previous quotes actually. I thought it was very clever.



Player99 said:


> Define _pileated_: having a crest covering the pileum





Player99 said:


> Define _pileum_: the top of the head of a bird from the bill to the nape.





Player99 said:


> The _nape_ is the back of the neck. In technical anatomical/medical terminology, the _nape_ is also called the nucha (from Latin); the corresponding adjective is nuchal, as in the term nuchal rigidity. In many mammals, the _nape_ is the site of the scruff, a loose, non-sensitive area of skin by which the mother can carry her young, ...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

LanceT said:


> I was referencing your previous quotes actually. I thought it was very clever.


Amazing what you can copy from google if you put your mind to it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2018)

I sense a passive aggressive grind...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

butterknucket said:


>


Scrolling down, before I saw the whole picture I thought of this:


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Not going to lie but I did try the vegan Alfredo sauce with beet noodles and OMG it was delicious! The Alfredo sauce tasted exactly the way you would imagine but except it’s made with cashews soaked over night. I made it from scratch and it took me 5 minutes to make with the exception of the cashews soaking over night. I am slowly integrating a few vegan meals here and there! Why, you ask? Because I want to. 

Can’t do vegan because I do not want to give up cheese, yogurt and eggs. These foods are important staples of my diet.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Lola said:


> Amazing what you can copy from google if you put your mind to it.


My mind wasn't involved. It was a reflex.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I think the key to a good Alfredo sauce is a quality cheese, something like parmigiano reggiano, and avoiding the use of cashews, almonds, beets, etc.


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

Be Alfredo. Be very Alfredo.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The real trick with Alfredo, at least real Alfredo, not sure if it applies here or not, is to cook the pasta, drain, put it back in the pan with cream (or substitute) and cheese, low heat and let the heat of the pasta gently warm the cream. When it's hot it's done. This prevents the graininess of an overcooked cream sauce. It's a common mistake to make the sauce prior to the pasta being done.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

This whole problem with vegan attitudes is nothing new.  Around 40yrs. ago:


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

Had brunch at Antler today. Fantastic food. Highly recommended!


----------

